# Photo Gallery: Audi, Abt and PPI at Top Marques Monaco 2011



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It may not be the largest motor show, but Top Marques Monaco is one of the most exotic. Based in the world-renowned Principality of Monaco, this event shows off top manufacturers of automobiles, powerboats, watches and more.

Alexandre Azzaz, regular reader of the site and Monaco resident, attended the event this week and was kind enough to shoot a number of photos that he's shared with us to add to our gallery. Alex's shots include several of the Audi stand, the Abt R8 GTR Spyder and the Bi-Centrifugally Supercharged Audi R8 GTR by PPI. Check out these photos as well as information about the PPI Bi-Centrifugal Supercharged R8 via the links below.

* Top Marques 2011: Photo Gallery by Alexandre Azzaz *

* Full Story - PPI Announces 801 bhp Bi-Centrifugal Supercharger (B-CS) for Audi R8 4.2 FSI Engine, Razor, Razor GTR, Razor GTR-800
*


----------

